# Where's the 6.5HP Predators?



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Went down to HF Friday to pick up a 6.5 Predator engine to slap on a customers tiller. Not a Predator engine in the store of any HP size. Asked the goofy kid clerk when they would be getting some more, he said they have no idea. Came back home and ordered one on-line with the 20% off coupon. $112 with shipping and MS Sales Tax.

Got an e-mail notice today their Predator engines are on back-order *indefinitely*. So apparently they can ship us the Wuhan cooties, but they can't get a 6.5HP engine headed this way on a boat anytime in the near future .


----------

